# Sadie Needs to Lose Some Weight



## Maltese Fan (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey everybody, our Maltese Sadie needs to lose some weight. We're looking for some quality dry food that's low calorie. I did a search previously, and saw a post about adding some veggies to her food to help fill her up. We may try that as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We use Fromm and they have a weight management one. 
https://www.chewy.com/fromm-gold-we...BDloXJ2Gurye4qFGp6hgqRoCFTzw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Maltese Fan (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I neglected to mention that she's allergic to chicken, so that food won't work for her.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

When mine needed to lose weight, I reduced the quantity of food, eliminated treats and added frozen green beans for volume and treats. No need to change to a low calorie food. 

Good luck.


----------



## Maltese Fan (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks, I think we're going to try the green beans with her food.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Verus, & Solid Gold Blendz have very good weight management dog food. Chrissy has been on both of them and has done well on both of them.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would not recommend the "diet" foods---as Maggie suggested, just reduce amounts & add green beans for filling. We had our cat on diet food for over a yr. & it did not help in the least.


----------



## Maltese Fan (Sep 8, 2010)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Verus, & Solid Gold Blendz have very good weight management dog food. Chrissy has been on both of them and has done well on both of them.


Our local pet store carries the Solid Gold Blendz. I think we'll look into that as well. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Maltese Fan (Sep 8, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I would not recommend the "diet" foods---as Maggie suggested, just reduce amounts & add green beans for filling. We had our cat on diet food for over a yr. & it did not help in the least.


Our cat actually did well on low calorie food and lost weight.
We were going to change Sadie's food anyway. So I'm going to talk it over with my GF, and I'm sure we'll figure something out.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi! A lot of the "diet" foods have fillers in them, such as corn, that can cause allergies and inflammation. So just be sure to read the ingredient list carefully!
This web site is good for dog food reviews.
Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

Baby carrots are good too - low calorie and filling. They make a good snack.


----------

